# Southern Biscayne/Ocean Reef Club



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're staying and launching at the club marina, you're golden.
Shallow grass flats immediately outside the marina
with patch reefs and seafans all the way out to the drop.
Use Google Earth for satellite pics to locate reef patches, single coral heads.
Enjoy your stay.


----------

